# 2 questions on Aquasoil & Powersand



## desafinado74 (May 18, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I am planning to use Aquasoil and Powersand.
I just like to know :

1) Do i need to rinse Aquasoil before putting it into a new tank ?

2) When does the benefit of Powersand (and maybe Aquasoil)
start to wear off and i need to add in fetiliser tabs for rooted plants?

Thank you for all feedback received.  
Marcus


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

1) No

2) You shouldn't ever need to add fertilizer tabs for rooted plants.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

AaronT is right-- DON"T RINSE!

regarding substrate additive, only if you are using really root-hravy feeder like Crypts and swords would I recommend ADA Iron Bottom and/or Multi Bottom.

You can read more about their benefits here:

http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=104-103

http://www.adgshop.com/Iron_Bottom_p/104-101.htm

Be sure to click the "Extended Info." tab also.


----------

